# jukahman's photos



## jukahman (May 30, 2011)

My Tarantulas

B. Albopilosum (sling)






C. Ritae (sling)






C. Elegans 1 (juvie)






C. Elegans 2 (juvie)






More Updates to come..


----------



## domesday (May 30, 2011)

Nice ts bai. What are your others ts? Hehe


----------



## jukahman (May 30, 2011)

wootwoot! thanks dave. I have a c. leetzi sling but its too small for a photo.


----------



## domesday (May 30, 2011)

Mark, these are dwarf ts right?


----------



## jukahman (May 30, 2011)

domesday said:


> Mark, these are dwarf ts right?


yep... im currently enjoying the dwarf ts right now.:razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Bosing (Jun 1, 2011)

I am waiting for the time I get my hands on those C. elegans.  

Aside from the exuvium, is there like another means to identify gender?  They're too small!!!


----------



## jukahman (Jun 5, 2011)

Bosing said:


> I am waiting for the time I get my hands on those C. elegans.
> 
> Aside from the exuvium, is there like another means to identify gender?  They're too small!!!


I can only tell if its male or female according to its size when it reaches adulthood. lolz

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------

My adult male and Female Cyriocosmus Elegans Breeding:


----------



## domesday (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice one mark. You were able to breed it. Planning to get one for display. Its easier to make naturalistic tanks when the're small, hehe...


----------



## The Spider Faery (Jun 6, 2011)

Good luck on getting a sac, jukahman!


----------



## jukahman (Jun 7, 2011)

domesday said:


> Nice one mark. You were able to breed it. Planning to get one for display. Its easier to make naturalistic tanks when the're small, hehe...


thanks dave.:razz:

---------- Post added at 04:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 AM ----------




cyanocean said:


> Good luck on getting a sac, jukahman!


Thanks. hopefully its a success.:razz:


----------



## jukahman (Jun 21, 2011)

New additions:

B. smithi (sling)






B. boehmei (sling)






G. pulchra (sling)


----------



## crawltech (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice set of pics man!....lovin the dwarfs!,...and good luck wit the future slings!


----------



## jukahman (Jun 21, 2011)

crawltech said:


> Nice set of pics man!....lovin the dwarfs!,...and good luck wit the future slings!


Thanks. Hopefully i can add more to the collection, just waiting for the CP strike to end.


----------



## crawltech (Jun 21, 2011)

use puro overnight service....same price as express post, wich is 2-3days.


----------

